# My Bunny is Bleeding From his Penis!!!



## caramel17 (Sep 1, 2012)

My buck is bleeding from his penis after I attempted to breed him with my doe. I think my doe bit him down there, but I'm not sure, I left for about 5 minutes and there was blood on him and the doe when I got back, I washed them and applied pressure to the bleeding, but it still is, what should I do... the vet isn't available this weekend and I have to know! And will he live? This is also my first time breeding rabbits, so if anyone has suggestions, that would help a lot! Thanx!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Sep 1, 2012)

ray:

I am so sorry this is happening to your bunny. I know it is frightening. I don't have any knowledge of this problem but, hopefully, someone else on the site will. Just wanted to send love and prayers.


----------



## caramel17 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you! It means alot!


----------



## caramel17 (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone PLEASE help... His thing is still bleeding, I did just read that it is normal for a doe to bite a bucks thing if he mounts the wrong end... but I really need to know how to treat it so that way it heals nice, and I need to know if it will still be possible for him to breed, the good sign is that he did pee, so thats good, I'm keeping him in the house overnight to make sure that he is okay, so if someone knows anything, or has a questions so they can answer, I would be happy to reply, and if I need to I will take a pic to show whoever thinks they can tell me what to do if they see a pic of how bad it is! Thank You!!!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 2, 2012)

Is there an emergency vet in your area? This sounds like something that really needs veterinary attention as I imagine it is quite painful. Depending on the severity, it also might need to be stitched or glued back together.


----------



## cwolfec (Sep 2, 2012)

I have read that if a boy gets bitten on his penis, it may inhibit his being able to urinate and that can lead to huge problems. 

Emergency Vet, ASAP!!!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree, emergency vet!!


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 2, 2012)

How is he doing today? Were you able to get him to a vet?


----------



## Mariah (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes, how is bunny doing today? I would decently take him to the emergency vet today. Blood from his penis is not a good thing. It probably needs medical attention.

Keep us posted.


----------



## caramel17 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi everybody, and thank you for your concern! All is well know with Caramels problem. It has stopped bleedingand he is peeing.It seems that he only got it nipped by my doe, no major harm done this time... Here is a picture that I just took of him... He is going back out to the rabbit barn, but right now he is sitting on lap, behaving like a good little bunny! 

Here are a couple pics of him right now! 













I assure you he is doing great!!!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 2, 2012)

Well it is a good thing it has stopped bleeding. Is there a scrath or gash? 
I wouldn't breed them again for a while, he needs to recover.


----------



## caramel17 (Sep 2, 2012)

no, there really isn't a scath or a gash, and I wasn't planning on breeding him for a while, I don't want to many rabbits! That would be a lot of food needing to be bought! lol


----------



## FallenRabbit (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh okay. Ha


----------



## luvthempigs (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad he is doing better 

I don't see any photos :?

I'm sure you know this but make sure his cage or litter box is extra clean for a while.


----------



## pamnock (Sep 2, 2012)

We closely supervise the breeding pair and make certain neither rabbit is injured. Due to the small blood vessels being so close to the surface and the penis being engored with blood during breeding, it's not unusual for a small amount of bleeding and bruising to be seen.


----------



## caramel17 (Sep 10, 2012)

He is much better and I have been cleaning his cage more carefully lately and have been checking his drop pan for anything out of the ordinary... there has been nothing so I beleive he will be alright, and I know the pictures didn't show up...  sorry


----------

